# Deer hunting with Plainsman



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi all,

I went deer hunting this past weekend with Plainsman (aka knees-no-good), thought you would all get a kick out of seeing him in action. Don't blink now. 

Go easy on him guys, he's gettin old. :lol: :lol:

:beer:

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, he's the guy sitting in the chair, his butt's to tender to sit on the ground. :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol I dont think you brought enough rifles


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, there's a few there. Friday he was passing on deer under 300 yards, said they were too close, we gave him such a hard time that on Saturday he dug out his 45-70 for the close ones. 

:beer:

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would hate to see one deer to come trotting by. It would be like a whole different war :strapped: .


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Na, we take turns.

huntin1


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

what is the gun pointed in the air... a grenade launcher?? any Claymore's out in the field


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's deer hunting????...looks more like prarie dog hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

KEN W said:


> That's deer hunting????...looks more like prarie dog hunting.


That's what I was thinking! The only thing missing from that pic is a 6 pack of Stroh's !!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It does kind of look like a prairie dog hunt doesn't it. Oh well, I had four tags, so I had to have four rifles didn't I? Hunt1 and I walked five to ten miles on opening day 20 years ago. The years have taken their toll so now we sit and wait. We had so much fun watching the wildlife that we didn't shoot anything until late Saturday afternoon. After reading the deer opener report I feel very lucky. Friday afternoon the first seven deer to come by were bucks. None big enough. Longshot was the only person with a buck tag so we also passed on many does so we wouldn't spook the deer out of the area.

Hunt1 brought along a six inch swinging target that we sat at 600 yards against a very steep hillside. When things got slow (no deer around) we would plink at it. The wind was gusty 18 to 22 mph so it made hitting the target tough to do. The 300 Winchester mag definitely had an advantage over the 308 in the wind.

We didn't get real excited about the hunt with doe license, but it was more of a family and friends get together than a hunt anyway. I hope all of you had half as much fun. I did save two tags for this week-end.

The gun pointing to the sky is an 1885 falling block 45-70. I have a good supply of 405gr BullX left so threw a few of those at targets.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like a cool battery to me. Sh** I just drooled on my keyboard. :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## LOSTINTHEWOODS (Nov 4, 2004)

I am new to this site, but is that how you guys really deer hunt in North Dakota?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

LOSTINTHEWOODS

I don't think there is a set way to hunt in North Dakota, just whatever trips your trigger. My way I know is very uncommon. It is not uncommon to sit like I do, it is just uncommon for people to bring a rifle for every tag they have. I like to experiment, and have gone many years without using the same caliber, much less the same firearm.

I think most people do deer drives, next most common is people just drive around and look. We refer to these guys as road hunters, but not all are. I know some people that are sportsmen, but they drive around some. For them it is a chance to see the old neighborhood, and talk to some old friends. They drive around looking for people to talk to as much as look for deer. There are a few bad apples that drive around because they are to lazy or impatient to do anything else. I guess that may be hypocritical of me because I have been sitting now for the last four five years.

I guess sitting is excepted in many areas of the United States, but not so much around here. When I was younger I would never have had the patience. I still get anxious and go to a different place because I am sure there are more deer there. This year while I was away from the site you see in the pictures 15 deer wondered around my trailer (just 30 feet from where I sit). There was three bucks in the bunch. One was nice and we relocated him. My son shot him. He was a 5X5 with a 17.25 inch spread. Not to tall, but nice and heavy.

In ending the photos you see of me are a little misleading. I like to make a little fun of myself I guess. Hunt1 helps me at it too.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Plainsman
I like your style! 350 yards is to close?   You hunt deer the way i hunt coyotes only i try to get them in a little closer than 350 

Bob

I hate it when I drool on my keyboard 

Bob


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't wait until next weekend.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

HOLY COW! LOOK AT THE GUNS!!!!     Man I wish I had been there, I wish i had that many guns to take :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: 
I had 21 words so I have 21 smileys, o wait. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

